# Random pics of Dimplez (heavy pics)



## dimplez (Oct 21, 2009)

Uhm yummy...you said I have foods where Mom?









Ok I'm done!









This cup is killing my neck...gotta belong to the little budgies down there 









And so is this tiny swing....my crest barely makes it here 









Oh what's Dimplez doing by the window???









Of course catching his beauty sleep as usual 









I'm the king of the world 









Awww....


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Dimplez looks like a very spoilt little bird!!!! What a life of luxury! hehe. He's super gorgeous


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Aww, Dimplez looks like a fun cheeky guy! Great selection of photos!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Those are all great pictues. What a gorgeous fellow he is. I love the budgies too. Moonshine is too chicken to jump in my budgies' cage yet.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Dimplez is adorable! It looks like you provide a wonderful home and play area.


----------



## dimplez (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you  My budgies only like to stay in the cage, and Dimplez on the other hand just wants to hang out on his play gym….so I have to make sure I please everyone


----------

